# Shimano R078 shoes



## Dangermouse (11 Jun 2014)

I bought these shoes and have tried to get on with them but Shimano shoes are quite a tight fit so could do with some size 44 shoes, if anyone fancies a swap let me know.

Size 43 and feel a tad smaller, I am after some size 44


----------

